# Understanding cabg coding in anesthesia



## OEHMLER5 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can anyone suggest information in laymen terms that describe how to actually code a CABG?    Thanks!


----------



## karras (Jan 17, 2013)

If it's ASA codes you're looking for check out the codes starting at about 00562.  You can use either a crosswalk book or the relative value guide.  I think using the relative value guide is easier to use.  It also helps if your anesthesia provider has good documentation as it will aid you in picking a code.  I hope that helps.  Kim


----------



## mct_chit (Jan 17, 2013)

CABG - coronary bypass graft

00566 = anesthesia for direct coronary artery bypass grafting; 
             WITHOUT oxygenator

00567 =  WITH oxygenator


----------



## mct_chit (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry it was typo

CABG = coronary artery bypass graft


----------

